# Stay away from macpalace.com!



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

For those of you with Mac's looking for parts... Say away from macpalace.com!! I tried ordering a part from them which they advertise for $48 only to get a response claiming Apple is now asking $75 for the part. They told me if I still wanted the part I needed to send them the difference. I politely responded telling them no, that they could honor their advertised price or refund my money. Well, I got a refund.

Their site still has it for $48, not the $75 they claim.

They are scam artists!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you received a refund. I have always heard good things about http://www.macsales.com/ (Other World Computing) so that would be a site I would recommend for parts. However, I am not sure if they sell a lot of replacement parts such as display screens, logic boards, keyboards etc.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

What scam? You got your money back. They are just doing a sloppy job updating their web page's price entry for this item. I've run into that a few times, myself.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> What scam? You got your money back. They are just doing a sloppy job updating their web page's price entry for this item. I've run into that a few times, myself.


I didn't get scammed, no, but I'm sure others fell for this scam. When you advertise for one price and won't sell for that price while hitting up the customer for more it is a total scam.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> Glad to hear you received a refund. I have always heard good things about http://www.macsales.com/ (Other World Computing) so that would be a site I would recommend for parts. However, I am not sure if they sell a lot of replacement parts such as display screens, logic boards, keyboards etc.


Thanks. I just checked them and they don't have the RAID battery I'm looking for.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The scam part is advertising for $48, demanding more and placing the blame on Apple, then CONTINUING to advertise for $48 - even though, if the business was being truthful, they KNOW they can't/won't sell for that price.

That's a version of bait and switch which is ILLEGAL.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Gimme a break. This matter is a simple price change that has not been updated.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> Gimme a break. This matter is a simple price change that has not been updated.


Not hardly.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> Gimme a break. This matter is a simple price change that has not been updated.


Have you worked retail in California lately? That's a huge fine. Why? Because its still an issue. It may have been a mistake when it first happened, which is still a fine, but it should have been fixed by now. That's unacceptable. The longer it takes to change the more times they can be caught and the bigger the fine. No reason web pricing isn't easier to fix than retail pricing.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I went to the macplace.com website and copied the part numbers for two parts in the $20 to $30 range and then googled those two part numbers along with the word, "price" and there was about a 20% variation in the prices that came up on the first ten pages found containing each item, with macpalace.com's prices being at the lower end of those ranges but roughly tied with the other lowest priced sellers. If you'd like, we can work out some kind of a wager where we take a sample of items on macplace.com and order them and see if they sell for those prices, but the bet would have to be large enough to cover the cost of the purchases.

Bait and switch is a tactic that can work in retail sales, where the buyer incurs the expense of traveling to the store before being told that the product is unavailable. I drove 70 miles to Boston to buy a stereo that was advertised as "supply limited" and was the first person there when the store opened and the clerk told me they had sold out, but he could give me a good deal on a slightly more expensive, but "better" product. That is bait and switch. The switch part was, he tried to sell me another product that I likely would not have driven 70 miles to buy. There was no switch involved in your transaction, and no transaction cost that you had incurred that put you at a relative disadvantage.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I went to the macplace.com website and copied the part numbers for two parts in the $20 to $30 range and then googled those two part numbers along with the word, "price" and there was about a 20% variation in the prices that came up on the first ten pages found containing each item, with macpalace.com's prices being at the lower end of those ranges but roughly tied with the other lowest priced sellers. If you'd like, we can work out some kind of a wager where we take a sample of items on macplace.com and order them and see if they sell for those prices, but the bet would have to be large enough to cover the cost of the purchases.
> 
> Bait and switch is a tactic that can work in retail sales, where the buyer incurs the expense of traveling to the store before being told that the product is unavailable. I drove 70 miles to Boston to buy a stereo that was advertised as "supply limited" and was the first person there when the store opened and the clerk told me they had sold out, but he could give me a good deal on a slightly more expensive, but "better" product. That is bait and switch. The switch part was, he tried to sell me another product that I likely would not have driven 70 miles to buy. There was no switch involved in your transaction, and no transaction cost that you had incurred that put you at a relative disadvantage.


How you don't see this as a scam is beyond me... It's as plain as day. Or maybe you're just here to stir up things... No switch? How about a last minute price switch from what is STILL advertised on their site. Flat out scam!

You buy from them, I won't and I'll encourage everyone I know to boycott them as well. If I knew who to contact I'd report them.

BTW, I bought the battery elsewhere for $55 with no "Apple wants more" BS.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

It's not Bait and Switch, it's simply refusing to honor an advertised price. Whether or not that's illegal varies by state law.

They really have three choices if an order is placed for an item with an incorrect price:

* Honor the price even if means a loss to them.

* Cancel the order.

* Ask for the difference. They can't demand the difference though, or charge it without customer consent.

The problem comes in if they continue to display the incorrect price. In this case, maybe they just haven't changed it yet. If they don't change it in a few days, then there may be a problem.

Bait and Switch is something else.

Merchant advertises Item A at a bargain price. Customer goes to buy that item, but merchant refuses to sell it, instead trying to get customer to buy Item B at a much higher price. If the merchant had Item A at the advertised price, but sold out, it's probably not illegal. If they never had it, that's a different matter.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The test would be to post the exact item in question and see what happens if someone else tries to buy it at the lower price


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> The test would be to post the exact item in question and see what happens if someone else tries to buy it at the lower price


STILL $48... http://www.macpalace.com/922-8034-battery-pack-mac-pro-raid-card.html


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OK, so who's going to be the Guinea Pig?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't bought anything "mac" (other than fast food) since Sculley took the reins of the company to save it from the boy genius.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Their site still has it for $48, not the $75 they claim.
> 
> They are scam artists!


Im sorry you had that happen but I am glad you got your $$ back!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> STILL $48... http://www.macpalace.com/922-8034-battery-pack-mac-pro-raid-card.html


Directv advertises HD Genie prices starting at 24.99 That's a flat out lie too. Is that illegal?

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I used to get a kick out of the car ads that said: $13,999.000 (price after $3,000 down payment or trade-in)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Directv advertises HD Genie prices starting at 24.99 That's a flat out lie too. Is that illegal?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Uh, that's not illegals because they stipulate that's under certain conditions.

Flat out listing the wrong price is in many states, which is what that site is doing and not fixing it. Here in California its huge fines and illegal.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Uh, that's not illegals because they stipulate that's under certain conditions.
> 
> Flat out listing the wrong price is in many states, which is what that site is doing and not fixing it. Here in California its huge fines and illegal.


Yea they show you 24.99 and Genie checked off in the box. Yeah. That's not honest,!

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Here in California its huge fines and illegal.


Any idea who I can contact about them?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yea they show you 24.99 and Genie checked off in the box. Yeah. That's not honest,!
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Many people can get it for free. It says on there it's all based on whether not you pass credit. I have two neighbors that recently did just that and got it for free everything for free. So no it's not a lie.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Any idea who I can contact about them?


Yes, believe it of not, the California department of agriculture. They are in charge of all weights and measures.. Here's a link to their main page and a second one which has a link to complain about a business on it...

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/dms/

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/dms/complaint.html

You actually complain to your county usually, but its all run by the state in the end.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Many people can get it for free. It says on there it's all based on whether not you pass credit. I have two neighbors that recently did just that and got it for free everything for free. So no it's not a lie.


Last I checked Genie is $25 extra per month.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Last I checked Genie is $25 extra per month.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


talking about monthly fees vs simply up front costs are two very different things. Thats like saying they say the genie is free but you still have to pay for a programming package. Yeah, its totally a different thing.

Also, extra over what? if you already have mrv and hd and a dvr then its the exact same cost.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> talking about monthly fees vs simply up front costs are two very different things. Thats like saying they say the genie is free but you still have to pay for a programming package. Yeah, its totally a different thing.
> 
> Also, extra over what? if you already have mrv and hd and a dvr then its the exact same cost.


gimme a break its the same false advertising as you guys are *****ing about here. 
Go look at the new customers offer page. 
Clearly your not paying $24.99 per month with a Genie on your account. 
Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> gimme a break its the same false advertising as you guys are *****ing about here.
> Go look at the new customers offer page.
> Clearly your not paying $24.99 per month with a Genie on your account.
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


No its not at all the same. I don't know how to explain to you the difference between saying something can be this price under certain conditions, and that its for this particular product, vs showing a price and have zero way or chance of making it that price and never honoring it in any way what so ever. One is a service and a product and can fluctuate depending on a lot of variables and is noted as such. The other is strictly a product and they are flat out lying completely.

I worked retail for a long time, they are night and day different. What that site is doing is flat out illegal.

One is about marketing, the other is about screwing the customer.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yes, believe it of not, the California department of agriculture. They are in charge of all weights and measures.. Here's a link to their main page and a second one which has a link to complain about a business on it...
> 
> http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/dms/
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Still $48.... Just a case where the site needs updating? Yeah, right.... If that were the case they'd have updated it by now.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anybody else tried to buy it at that price?

If so, what happened? Did they get the same message asking for more money?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> One is about marketing, the other is about screwing the customer.


Its not screwing the customer, when he got a full refund.
And he didn't buy a product and not receive it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No, its screwing a customer when you falsely advertise a price you have no way and no intention of ever honoring in any way. They wasted his time and probably got his contact info and will put him on email lists and so forth. No, its wrong and illegal.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> No, its screwing a customer when you falsely advertise a price you have no way and no intention of ever honoring in any way. They wasted his time and probably got his contact info and will put him on email lists and so forth. No, its wrong and illegal.


Prove it!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Its not screwing the customer, when he got a full refund.
> And he didn't buy a product and not receive it.


It's an attempt to screw me out of money for one. And as inkahauts said I invested time to try and find the best deal. Time that was stolen from me since they tried to scam me out of more money. And let's not forget the "Apple is now charging $75" lie they tried to feed me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Prove it!


It has been proven. I provided a link to the $48 price. Want to see the email where they tried to extort more from me?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Whats to prove? Everything I said was a fact. They are not allowing people to buy it at the advertised price. That means anyone who buys it then gets an email and has to wait till their money is returned and move on is having their time wasted.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Prove they broke the law

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It has been proven. I provided a link to the $48 price. Want to see the email where they tried to extort more from me?


Yep

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Whats to prove? They are not allowing people to buy it at the advertised price. That means anyone who buys it then gets an email


Do we know that? Has anyone else here tried to buy at the lower price yet? If so, what happened?

I only buy apples at the grocery store, so I have no need to try to buy this.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> For those of you with Mac's looking for parts... Say away from macpalace.com!! I tried ordering a part from them which they advertise for $48 only to get a response claiming Apple is now asking $75 for the part. They told me if I still wanted the part I needed to send them the difference. I politely responded telling them no, that they could honor their advertised price or refund my money. Well, I got a refund.
> 
> Their site still has it for $48, not the $75 they claim.
> 
> They are scam artists!


Don't take this wrong, I am not taking up for them.
This is a possible similar situation about websites in general.
I am looking to buy a new riding lawn mower. If I go to the actual brand name of the mower ( 2 different manufacturers ) and look at what they have I can see all the current mowers and pricing. But not really.
On 2 different websites that are just resellers they have some models not shown on the manufacturer's web sites.
I sent emails to the manufacturer's web sites and ask them if they are up do date and why do these other web sites show new models not shown on their web site. Husqvarna acknowledged that their web site is out of date. Snapper said theirs was up to date. I questioned Snapper about the model number on the reseller's web site and asked if he shows that model number. He said yes and sent me a price. That model or information can not be found on their web site by browsing or doing a search for the model number.

Just as model numbers, information, etc., pricing can be out of date also.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Prove they broke the law
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


He supplied links above to the CA website that describes the law.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Not sure why you feel you are entitled to it but here you go:

MACPalace, Inc.: order #XXXXX

*Sent By:*

*"Macpalace.com" <[email protected]>* *On:*Jan 01/30/14 2:44 PM

To:

[email protected]

Reply to:

"Macpalace.com" <[email protected]>

Hi
Unfortunately Apple has marked up the price on 922-8601. The new price is $75. If you are still interested in the part please send us $27 with PayPal. Our PayPal account is:
[email protected].

Sorry for the inconvenience

Respects

MACPalace, Inc.
2512 Canada Blvd.
# 4
Glendale CA 91208

United States
http://www.macpalace.com/


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Do we know that? Has anyone else here tried to buy at the lower price yet? If so, what happened?
> 
> I only buy apples at the grocery store, so I have no need to try to buy this.


No one is going to try. If you're so curious, and apparently dying to prove me wrong, then you try it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Just as model numbers, information, etc., pricing can be out of date also.


Out of date is acceptable until someone PROVES you're out of date and you still don't update the site. Their site still has $48 a week after trying to extort more money from me. You'd think a seller who was "on the up and up" would update their site immediately once they knew they had an error.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Out of date is acceptable until someone PROVES you're out of date and you still don't update the site. Their site still has $48 a week after trying to extort more money from me. You'd think a seller who was "on the up and up" would update their site immediately once they knew they had an error.


It as been almost 2 weeks with the Lawnmower manufacturers and their site is just as it was back then, no change.
Big places move real slow to correct things. They just add them to the list of things to do. Sometimes they never get to the bottom of the list.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> It as been almost 2 weeks with the Lawnmower manufacturers and their site is just as it was back then, no change.
> Big places move real slow to correct things. They just add them to the list of things to do. Sometimes they never get to the bottom of the list.


Showing correct pricing and/or products would be the top of my priority list.


----------



## rerust (Feb 5, 2014)

They just did the exact same thing to me! I stumbled across this forum after searching the web to see if anyone experienced the same issue with them that I did.

I purchased a replacement display for my Macbook Pro. They had it advertised for $233. I paid and they accepted the funds through Paypal. They want me to send them an additional $302 for the order.

Below is a copy of the email I received an hour after ordering and paying:

Macpalace.com [email protected]

4:30 PM (57 minutes ago)









to me









Unfortunately Apple has marked up the price on 661-5964 . The new price is $535.The part is brand new. If you are still interested in the part please send us $302 with PayPal.

Our PayPal account is:
[email protected].

Sorry for the inconvenience

Respects

MACPalace, Inc.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Overall the reviews from other customers are not very good for this company...

Reading through some of them it looks like they have also done this same thing with asking for additional money from customers via email after there order.

http://www.trustpilot.com/review/macpalace.com

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/MacPalace

http://www.scambook.com/company/view/27370/MacPalace


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Making a habit of jacking up prices is very bad for their business. Once I find someone that is known to to that I avoid them like the plague.

Thanks for digging that up coolman302003.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure why you feel you are entitled to it but here you go:
> 
> MACPalace, Inc.: order #XXXXX *Sent By:* *"Macpalace.com" <[email protected]>* *On:*Jan 01/30/14 2:44 PM To: [email protected] Reply to: "Macpalace.com" <[email protected]>
> 
> ...


Again, doesn't sound like they are ripping you off, It asked if you were still interested. Did it not?
And you declined and they gave you a refund!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

rerust said:


> They just did the exact same thing to me! I stumbled across this forum after searching the web to see if anyone experienced the same issue with them that I did.
> 
> I purchased a replacement display for my Macbook Pro. They had it advertised for $233. I paid and they accepted the funds through Paypal. They want me to send them an additional $302 for the order.
> 
> ...


Maybe you guys should start by not Buying rip off Apple products

I'm not sure what $200 or $300 part your replacing, But I've never had a repair anywhere near that price in 8 Years with Dell and 4 years with an HP.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't understand why there's some defending these practices. Clearly, this company has a history of trying to scam people.

Trolling is sad.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't understand why there's some defending these practices. Clearly, this company has a history of trying to scam people.
> 
> Trolling is sad.


Because its no different of a practice then the crap you 3 constantly support here with a certain company every other day of the week.

And define Trolling?

If I had a dollar for every mis- advertized price I've seen on the internet I'd be rich.

Gimmie a break.!

You think I've never been told a price Paid it and found out it was more?
That's life my friend

Next time Someone in the Directv Forums complains about a price they were quoted and didn't get. You guys better not say a word!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29 Seems accurate. 


> In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[3][4] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[5] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[6]


----------



## rerust (Feb 5, 2014)

damondlt said:


> Maybe you guys should start by not Buying rip off Apple products
> 
> I'm not sure what $200 or $300 part your replacing, But I've never had a repair anywhere near that price in 8 Years with Dell and 4 years with an HP.


Ahhh... because unscrupulous business practices are limited to Apple products. Got it. Any other pearls of wisdom?

As far as your confusion on the part I was replacing... it was the entire display (not that I didn't already state that in my first post or anything).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rerust said:


> They just did the exact same thing to me! I stumbled across this forum after searching the web to see if anyone experienced the same issue with them that I did.
> 
> I purchased a replacement display for my Macbook Pro. They had it advertised for $233. I paid and they accepted the funds through Paypal. They want me to send them an additional $302 for the order.
> 
> ...


Yup, same scam. I hope you asked for your money back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Again, doesn't sound like they are ripping you off, It asked if you were still interested. Did it not?
> And you declined and they gave you a refund!


Read the other posts. I'm not the only one they tried this on and it is DEFINITELY a scam.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Maybe you guys should start by not Buying rip off Apple products


Or you could just go troll somewhere else, please.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> And define Trolling?


Read your posts in this thread. You'll find several examples.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Read the other posts. I'm not the only one they tried this on and it is DEFINITELY a scam.


It's the very definition of a scam, now that it's shown to be their modus operandi.

And trolling would include knocking a third party gratuitously.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Lax,

Don't they call this bait and switch?

If enough people complain, the att. general's office of that state would not be very happy.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not sure why people can't make their point without getting personal but it stops here and now. This is directed to everyone...if you can't figure a civil way to make a point, without making it personal, then don't post.

Discuss the topic and not each other. 

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Prove they broke the law
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


You are not allowed to advertise a price for something and NOT honor it as a general rule of thumb. Now, there be mistakes and such sure, and therefore leniency can be allowed IMHO, but the Weights and Measures guys in California don't give any leniency. They fine stores for being over $1 on 10 items costing under $10 even. They just don't leave room for inaccuracy at all. This coudl easily be changed on their web site and its days latter now, so its not just a simple one time mistake. And as others have found and posted here as well as their reviews on their web site they are doing this to many people on many items. Listing a price and not making it possible to get an item at that price (you can list a price with an * and give all kinds of fine print, but that isn't whats happening here) is illegal in the state of California. And the fact they have a pattern of doing it is false advertising. That is illegal.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I filed a complaint with California using the links you provided inkahauts. We'll see what happens.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, im curios what they say since its a web site and I don't know how that works jurisdiction wise... If they are based here.. Should be very interesting.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The e-mails about the increased price are badly worded. They don't say anything about refunding the money already sent, only a request to send in more money "if you are still interested."

I'd say the scheme is pretty close to "bait and switch."


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Still $48 on their site weeks later.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

AntAltMike said:


> I went to the macplace.com website and copied the part numbers for two parts in the $20 to $30 range and then googled those two part numbers along with the word, "price" and there was about a 20% variation in the prices that came up on the first ten pages found containing each item, with macpalace.com's prices being at the lower end of those ranges but roughly tied with the other lowest priced sellers. If you'd like, we can work out some kind of a wager where we take a sample of items on macplace.com and order them and see if they sell for those prices, but the bet would have to be large enough to cover the cost of the purchases.
> 
> Bait and switch is a tactic that can work in retail sales, where the buyer incurs the expense of traveling to the store before being told that the product is unavailable. I drove 70 miles to Boston to buy a stereo that was advertised as "supply limited" and was the first person there when the store opened and the clerk told me they had sold out, but he could give me a good deal on a slightly more expensive, but "better" product. That is bait and switch. The switch part was, he tried to sell me another product that I likely would not have driven 70 miles to buy. There was no switch involved in your transaction, and no transaction cost that you had incurred that put you at a relative disadvantage.


Are you an employee for macpalace.com?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

It's your fault for not understanding that there's a supply limited item and was sold out, ain't it too obvious to see that? That's like looking on a store website and it says "in stock" but when you get there there's none in the shelves, point of the story, don't trust websites that are not updated, whenever I go to a unfamiliar site that advertise something that's too good to be true low price, I google around to see the reputation of the site first.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

acostapimps said:


> Are you an employee for macpalace.com?


Are you a comedian?



acostapimps said:


> It's your fault for not understanding that there's a supply limited item and was sold out, ain't it too obvious to see that? That's like looking on a store website and it says "in stock" but when you get there there's none in the shelves, point of the story, don't trust websites that are not updated, whenever I go to a unfamiliar site that advertise something that's too good to be true low price, I google around to see the reputation of the site first.


I guess the first sentence of that paragraph is intended to be taken as sarcastic. If it is, it helps to use the "roll eyes" emoticon.

When I see an item with a price that is too good to be true, I order it immediately. Sometimes, the seller does not realize the value of the item he is selling and may become more knowledgeable if and when he explores the matter further.

Back when this thread was more active, I looked for reviews on macpalace.com and it looked to me like a poorly run company where a couple of technically savvy hobbyists or hackers decided to market their products and services on the internet and basically were making a mess of it. But I can't for the life of me see how anyone can be so upset about a company not honoring a low, posted price. I opened a thread here a few years ago when a fairly substantial company "sold" me $900 worth of HDTV tuners that were being liquidated but never shipped them, and then ducked me for a few weeks so I had to contest the charge to get my money back, which I did. I wasn't too pleased by all of that, but I'm pretty sure I know how it happened. This guy got his hands on thousands of very nice tuners very cheap and was blowing them out, and chances are, when he got down to a few, he must have had to use them for warranty exchanges for some of the ones he had already sold and in the end, there weren't any units for the last few purchasers. Yeah, it was a poor business practice for him to ding my account before shipping them, but I'm not really upset because that's the way a blowout works, and I was at least "in the game" because there was a good chance I would have gotten this great deal on the receivers, as many of my colleagues had. I learned of it from one colleague of mine who had purchased and received several thousand dollars worth of them when he steered me to that deal.

In this instance, with macpalace,com, the reviews I read led me to believe they aren't actually a factory authorized dealer for a lot of companies whose parts they offer, so they aren't always going to be immediately aware of any price increases from those companies, and when they discover that the value of their inventory of a part has gone up because the replacement cost has gone up, they get to decide whether to be seen as "reputable" and to honor the offer, or whether to decide that getting the maximum mark-up is more important than is sustaining any kind of a reputation for reliability that they may have established. As I said an an earlier post here, when I drove 70 miles for a product that the seller had no intention of selling me or anyone for an advertised price, I was pissed, but when someone on the internet declines to honor a sales offer, it is no more than a minor nuisance that sets my acquisition of that item back by a day or two.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> But I can't for the life of me see how anyone can be so upset about a company not honoring a low, posted price.


Because an advertised price is an advertised price. Advertising one price and then trying to gouge someone for a higher price is a scam and illegal. That's how... Now you can move on and stop flaming people who don't want to see others get ripped off and enjoy having prices raised on you after you order something.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well said Runner. That company should be put out of business if thats how they operate in general.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Well said Runner. That company should be put out of business if thats how they operate in general.


Yeah, I've found people all over complaining about them. Really not sure how they are still in business.


----------



## DABIII (Jun 15, 2018)

RunnerFL said:


> For those of you with Mac's looking for parts... Say away from macpalace.com!! I tried ordering a part from them which they advertise for $48 only to get a response claiming Apple is now asking $75 for the part. They told me if I still wanted the part I needed to send them the difference. I politely responded telling them no, that they could honor their advertised price or refund my money. Well, I got a refund.
> 
> Their site still has it for $48, not the $75 they claim.
> 
> They are scam artists!


Agreed!

DO NOT buy anything from this company. I am spanking myself for not reading the reviews first. They are horrible and lack integrity. One star on virtually all reviews and the BBB gave them a bad rating, too.

1) I ordered a LCD Replacement Glass for my Apple27" display.

2) They shipped it with a note that it was chipped....damaged goods. They lied when they told me that it was damaged in shipping. it was not. I have proof that t was shipped damaged with the note.

3) I told them that it damaged and to get it replaced. They wanted a 35% restocking fee and would not pay for the return shipping.


----------

